# Sympathy for Becki and Vicky



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

My heart is hurting for 2 fellow forum member who are also members of the Bellatak family. 

I received a call today from Becki, who owns 2 Havanese, Murphy, not quite 2 years old, and Jonah (a puppy out of my Molly) and it was a call that had me crying with shivers all over with Becki and I hurt so much for her and Vicky.

Becki and Vicky lost their beloved Murphy this week after he was brutally attacked by a Bull Mastif. 

Vicky had taken the two "neezers" for a walk on leash. While they were peacefully walking, two 160 lb Bull Mastifs came from behind suddenly having pulled away from their owner on a leash and one attacked Murphy and then got Vicky on the ground. Vicky is thankfully physically ok for the most part. Jonah ran away when this all happened and couldn't be found. They called on friends, neighbors, strangers to all help find Jonah, posting flyers and networking. Jonah was found in a park scared, but ok, even though he was missing for more then 24 hours. 

I shed tears with them at their loss as I know Murphy was so special to them. Murphy, rest in peace sweet boy and I know there were other great Neezers waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

(((((((Sending Hugs and prayers)))))))
RIP Murphy


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is soo sad!!!!!!!
My heart goes out to you all. How terribly tragic. I just cannot imagine a sweet havanese getting attacked. I imagine animal control will want to put down the mastiff. What a horrible situation.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, I am deeply sorry for your and Becki's loss. :hug:

My prayers and thoughts are with Becki and her family. I am glad that Jonah was found safe.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kathy, my condolences to you, Becki, Vicky and Jonah. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is so very sad and so heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate hearing this type of news. It's so sad when a small sweet furbaby is attacked by a large dog. Hugs to all.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, what a horrible thing to happen to that poor baby. I wish I had comforting words for you all but I'm in shock myself. God bless Murphy and his whole fur and human family. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, that is horrifying! The poor little dog. 
Makes my heart hurt to think of that large mastiff attacking a tiny Hav.
I'm glad Vicky is ok physically. And that Jonah was found.
Prayers for all.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was so shocked and saddened to read this. I am so very sorry for Becki's loss. What a terrible tragedy for Murphy to go through. I'm so glad that Jonah got away safely and was found. My thoughts are with you. Sending hugs to you.
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a horrible thing to have happen. Poor little baby. I'm glad Vicky wasn't badly hurt. Kathy, my thoughts and prayers are w/you all. :grouphug:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

These stories make my stomach hurt. What is wrong with people!!!!
Sending hugs to all.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry. How tragic. My condolences to Becki and Vicky. I'm glad Vicky and Jonah weren't hurt.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This is just so upsetting - I can't stand to think about it.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy:

What horrible news. I can't begin to know how much all of you are hurting. Please know you and Becki & Vicki are in my thoughts and prayers. Am glad that Jonah was able to get away and so very glad he was found safe & sound. Please know through Murphy crossed in a horrible way-others are waiting for him to join them. We all know there will be a great RLH time at the Bridge-though the thought does not ease your pain at this time. 

Hugs dear friend.
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG that is just awful. My prayers are going up.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Becki and Vicki I am so sorry for your loss. What an awful experience. Thank goodness Jonah was found safe and sound. My sympathies to Becki, Vicki and you too, Kathy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for for all of you loss. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you ALL for your kind words and support for Becki and Vicky. I apologize for not being more clear though, but I didn't breed Murphy, they had him before they adopted Jonah from me. I hurt for them so much as this is so tragic.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

My heart breaks for everyone involved at the loss of Murphy in such a random, horrific act of violence and the trauma of the whole event. I'm so thankful the other Hav was found and is back safely with his family.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh no!!! How horrible  I am so sorry.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh dear lord, this makes me sick with horror. I am so sorry.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a tragic occurrence. I am so glad Vicky and Jonah are okay. I am sure Jonah will be a great source of comfort in the weeks to come. Hugging my furkids tonight a little harder.

Sending hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

that is absolutely horrifying, and I'm so sorry for the loss of her dear little dog. I find it outrageous that people take these large, dangerous, untrained dogs out in public if they don't have total control over them.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Becki and Vicki,

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet little Murphy, my thoughts and prayers are with you.



> I find it outrageous that people take these large, dangerous, untrained dogs out in public if they don't have total control over them


Worse yet, they let them run off leash, that's just plain crazy. I hope the owner is held accountable. I actually feel sorry for the Mastiff, as it's really not his, but his owner's fault.....irresponsible people.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a horrible thing to happen to everyone.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of Murphy. 

it's very tragic.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How awful. However, I must admit that it makes me so angry to read this. I love Bull Mastiffs, but I hope they go after the owner and the dog. That is horrifying.

Becki, I am so sorry for your loss.

(What is Becki's user name here?)


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Murphy's Mom... I wanted to remember what Murphy looked like.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo sorry to hear this. I could not imagine. My husband and I have been walking our dogs along a trail and just the other day a border collie came running out of the woods. we had all three of my girls..they were all barking but luckily the owner called him and got him. I was just telling him we should have mace or something on us. Please know that prayers and thoughts are with you all!!! hugs


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a terrible story. I am so sorry for their loss. And it makes me angry that people own such large dogs that they simply cannot control. I cannot even imagine the trauma of that experience.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Murphy. I can't even imagine.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

This is so sad. My heart goes out to all.
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I am saddened and sickened by the horrific news. There is certainly such a thing as an accident, but this isn't one of them. 

My condolences to all involved in this tragedy.
Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kathy, I am so sorry. What a tragic story. Thank goodness that Jonah is safe - perhaps running away saved him, although how scary that he was missing for a day. Condolences and hugs to Becki and Vicky :hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Heartbreaking...*

This is just heartbreaking.

And how many times have many of our sweet little hoppers been attacked by an off-leash dog? I am beginning to think that pepper spray is necessary. I find myself vigilant on any walk, and that will make the dogs more nervous too. It is the owner who allows their dog off leash...how many times have they said, oh my dog is friendly, or my dog has never done that before.

If the Bull Mastiffs had attacked a small child, what then?

My thoughts go to the loss of her baby girl...bless her broken heart.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so very sorry!
What a horrific thing to have to experience-


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy, I'm so sorry for all. What a horrid thing to happen. I know you didn't breed Murphy, but we get so close to the people we sell dogs to that it seems their other dogs become a part of our family too. Sending healing wishes to all


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My condolences to you and Becki's family. Such a horrific tragedy that could've happened to anyone. Very unfortunate and preventable had the owner of the Bullmastiffs not lost control of their dogs. What were they thinking walking two dogs of that magnitude? Apparently they weren't. Idk maybe I'm prejudiced as I've only had small dogs all my life but I've several horror stories and had a close call myself. I just think that ppl who own large dogs (especially @ 160 lbs!) should be required to completely control their dogs as they are like loose cannons... JMO. So very sad for her loss.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh how sad. I am so sorry Becki & Vicki for your loss of your dear Murphy. I hope justice is done to the owners of the dog. Thank goodness Kathy Jonas is alright.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh I am so very saddened to hear this, my heart is breaking for Becki and Vicky. Poor little Murphy, may he rest in peace. Life is just too short - I just cannot understand how things like this continue to happen every day. Jonah must have been so scared, I am just shocked.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> How awful. However, I must admit that it makes me so angry to read this. I love Bull Mastiffs, but I hope they go after the owner and the dog. That is horrifying.
> 
> Becki, I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> (What is Becki's user name here?)


I am so sorry for Becki and Vicki's loss and thankful that Vicky came out unscathed.

I agree with Kimberly. Owning a dog, any dog, is an awesome responsibility--but owning 2 X 160 dogs is should require a special license and training and testing--both humans and dogs.

Kathy do you know anything more about the owners of the Bull Mastiffs and what they are doing or being required to do...have they been reported?

My sympathies to all-- and I am glad they have one of your little gems to help them through this time. I hope Jonah won't be too traumatized by this.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So very sad! This just breaks my heart as it could have been avoided. Thank God Jonah is safe and they'll have him to ease their pain a bit. I'm so sorry.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh. My. God!!! How terrible!! Kathy, how upsetting for them, for us, for all of us who know what it's like to have small dogs approached and scared by bigger dogs. But to have them attacked like this. ... Man, it boggles my mind, thinking about what they went through and are struggling with still. 

Leeann and I just can't get over it. ((((hugs)))) to Becki and Vicky.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

What a horrible thing to happen, RIP little Murphy :hug: hugs to Becki, Vicki and Kathy. I sure hope the owners of the Bull Mastiff are held accountable.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

As my DH and I have resorted to calling our neezers "the kids", I can't imagine something like this happening to either of them. What a horrific tragedy. My condolences to all....


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

This is very upsetting! Please know I'm thinking of Vicky and Becki. Were the police contacted? I'm hoping there will be consequences for the owners of the bull mastiffs.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Becki and Vicky, I am so sorry for this to happen to your family.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How horrible. I feel completely devastated. This could happen to any of our dogs or anybody with small children. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG! How terrible. My thoughts are with them. I'm so glad Vicky was only knocked over and not hurt as well.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I, too, am wondering about the fate of the attacking dogs. I'm not at all a litigious person, but in this situation I would definitely hire a lawyer and take the strongest possible legal action against the owner, as well as, of course, report this horrendous incident to both the police and the local animal control.

You probably recall the incident here in San Francisco a few years ago in which 2 Presa Canario dogs attacked and killed a young woman in the most gruesome manner imaginable. The owners were prosecuted, charged with murder and sent to prison.

Having two dogs this size should indeed require a special permit and training, as Kimberly points out. Or be prohibited altogether. How is it any different than walking around with a loaded Uzi or a young live tiger. These dogs, when out of control, are lethal weapons. The only good part is that Vicky wasn't "injured" but can you only imagine the trauma, fear, and post traumatic stress?? This is appalling.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thank you for your kind words.*

Vicky and I have just read all of this thread and are overwhelmed by the the outpouring of caring. Murphy was an old soul who's eyes looked right into my heart. I swear he could read my mind, and I could read his. He will always be our first, we miss him so much.

Vicky is sore and bruised and has never experience such violence, so she is just trying to recover. Jonah is physically unharmed and is staying very very close to us. He looks for Murphy sometimes, but mostly naps since he got home. It was Vicky who found Jonah. She was talking with some workmen, asking them to be on the lookout for him. After she walked away, the workers came running after her to return. There he was peeking out from the brush. She knelt down and he raced full speed into her arms! I am so thankful that she was the one to find him, after what they had been through. I was out of town on business through this whole ordeal.

The plot thickens with the owner of the Mastiffs. This is a woman who does not weigh more than 100 lbs, and lives alone with two 165 lb dogs. The dogs were on leash but she could not hold them. She seemed devastated when it happened and followed them to the ER etc. It was the young male dog that attacked. She said he had never shown any sign of violence. We since learned from Animal Control that two months ago she was served a citation for complaints of a menacing dog. We have also learned of one Shiba that was charged by the dog and was picked up in time, and a boxer that was injured by the dog and is stil recovering.

The city is bringing criminal charges against her for the killing of Murphy. If she does not voluntarily put him down, they will, even though that process will take months.

She has now taken the dog to her parents home about 60 miles away. Because she lied, and because this dog is a true menace, we are leaning toward pressing charges.

Thanks again for your outpouring of concern for us. Because of all of you, our friends, neighbors, and alot of total strangers, we are beginning the healing process.

We love you Murph.

Becki, Vicky, and our precious Jonah.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thank you for the update Becki. So sorry for all that you, Vicky and Jonah have been through! Praying for peace for all of you, little Murphy included.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this tragic news. :grouphug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This story is horrifying in so many ways, not the least of which is this 100 lb. woman having the chutzpah to lie about and continue to harbor an obvious attack dog. Though by nature a pacifist, I'm so outraged by her total disregard for the safety of others with a clearly aggressive dog that I think she should be prosecuted. Her untrue statements are tantamount to condoning the actions of a serial _______ (you fill in the blank), who's crimes escalate in violence. Poor little Murphy paid the ultimate price for her refusal to face the truth and take action to prevent this outrage. Now that killer is at her parents' home. Should the neighbors be warned there's a predator in town so they can keep their pets and people safe? 

Forgive my tirade but this really gets me to the core. I so wish we could pluck that moment from time and bring poor Murphy back to those who love him. Instead I can only sit here and cry right along with you and pray for a return to some semblance of normalcy for the rest of you. God bless. My prayers are with you.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh Becki your post made me cry again. I ache for your loss.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Vicki is going to be ok. I'm so sorry about the loss of Murphy. It is terrible to have him taken away so violently. But then to have her lie to your face! What makes me mad is how this woman wants to protect HER dog after it took the life of a beloved pet. She needs a "wakeup" call!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness....reading this tragic story makes me physically ill. What an awful thing to happen. Vicky and Becki, I am so, so sorry you have lost your Murphy in this violent attack. I know you must be so heartsick. The owner has to be made accountable and her lying is shameless. She's just enabling another attack. I'm glad you are considering pressing charges, since the owner has no common sense.

My condolences on your loss of Murphy, and I'm so thankful Jonah was found safely.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you for your update. I feel heartbroken for you, and angry, like Geri. You must pursue the owner's prosecution. I would also file a civil suit. Have you notified the police that she has fled? There should be a warrant out for her arrest. These dogs/this owner must be stopped before any further loss of life occurs. The owners of the Presa Canarios in SF (both lawyers) had the same sort of denial, and even a cavalier attitude. It was the victim's fault. Unbelievable. Don't get me started. Best of luck and please update us.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

This makes me so ANGRY! What is it with the owners of these breeds? I don't know of a single Pit or mastiff owner who thinks their dog is a potential danger to people or other animals. Just last week one of the Pittsburgh Steeler's pit attacked and nearly killed his 2 year old son. Why would anyone have a pit bull and a child in the same vicinity??? Why do they then lie about them - what is this woman thinking??? There is a guy in my neighborhood who has a rescue pit bull who he walks around on a flexi-leash!!! Arrgghhh!!! There is no such thing as a dog in these breeds who is 100% non-aggressive. They may never have shown any aggression - yet. But then - given the correct circumstances - BAM! I am constantly telling owners at the park that regardless of what they say about their dog not being dangerous, that I don't trust the breed to be controlled, especially off leash. They look at me like I am satan. Better safe than sorry, when I see one approaching, I just pick up my dog and stay away. If we were attacked from behind like this, I don't know that I could control my anger in the weeks following. 

Sorry for my rant, gentle hav moms and dads, I just can't understand the willing blindness of people to the danger.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so scary to think about this happening. I'm so glad that Vicki and Jonah are safe. I just wanted you to know you're all in my thoughts.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Becky and Vicky--I am very sorry for your loss, but this lady has my anger in full gear. I, too believe that charges should be brought against her as well as a civil suit.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Becki, thanks for posting. I can only imagine your hurt and anger and fear. I am glad Vicki and Jonah are safe. I am also angry and very sad for the senseless loss of your old soul Murphy... I knew immediately what you meant by that as Jasper is an old soul too. And I can not even to begin to imagine his loss. 

Hugs to you all and a special forum belly rub for Jonah.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Becki- That is so horrible she lied about the dog as well. This means even if you wanted to forgive her and the dog, she is not a good owner and shouldn't have that dog nor that breed. I agree a breed like that comes with lots of responsibility and it shouldn't be taken lightly. Unfortunately a lot of people who get some of the working breeds that have a lot of power and drive, don't understand them or their needs. It is just horrible that this type of event has to happen.

I hope you are able to soak up some tears in Jonah fur and I hope he and Vicki can once again go for a walks and not panic seeing large dogs.

Hugs,
Amanda

P.S. I would love to see some Jonah updated pics sometime


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Anne I am with you, I will say I have seen very gentle pitts. But as you say the right circumstance and bam. One of my old dogs was a collie/pitt mix. She never hurt a fly but I sure didn't leave the kids alone in the room with her either. Always err on the side of safefy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I imagine there are some gentle dogs in this breed, but it's things like that that make me tense when I see any large muscled breed dogs. I'm glad Becky and Jonah are ok. This is just awful because it never should have happened in the first place! The owner couldn't handle two of these large dogs on a walk and already had enough warning that the male was becomming a danger to others. Denial is when it happens once, but she had more than one warning and was negligent. I feel you should file charges on her. Hugs to you and Vicki and Jonah and Kathy to you too. Murphy was the older brother to little Jonah so I know you must be feeling this too.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Every time I read the new posts of this thread I get sad and angry all over again.

How DARE that woman knowingly take out 2 huge dogs that she couldn't physically control, that were dog aggressive? She must be held accountable. And what now that the dog has left the area? Obviously this woman isn't going to keep her vicious dog away from others on her own, she's more than proved that.

I was bitten in the face multiple times 18 years ago by a friends large chocolate lab. The only thing that saved my eye was the wrap around safety shooting glasses I was wearing at the time. Unfortunately it has led to me having a fear of large dogs which I'm sure rubs off on my dogs. I try really hard to over come this, but it's not easy. Cesar recently had a special episode on about it and I recorded it and have watched it about a dozen times. 

I pray that this doesn't lead to a similar fear for Vicky, but I think it would be pretty normal.
Thoughts and prayers are with you
Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Becki, I can't stop thinking about this sad news. I guess it's because years ago we had a neighbor's dog that ran onto our property and grabbed our small poodle out of my daughter's arms and shook her like a toy and killed her. Like Beverly, I have been afraid of large dogs ever since and try to avoid them. Each time I think back, I get sick at my stomach, because it was horrible...and my daughter could have also been hurt badly!! The owner had the dog put down that day and he bought my daughter a new puppy - he was as upset as we were. The lab had always been a great dog, but he snapped for some reason that day.

Please press charges since the owner is not doing what she needs to do to protect others. To lie and take the dog to her parents to protect it from animal control makes me so MAD. The next time it could be a child -- and it should never have even been your Murph!!

I know Vicky will never get this picture out of her head. Hugs to all of you!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Becki:
Thank you for posting and again I cried when I read your post-then got mad when I read how the lady has lied about her dogs. She knows that she can't control them-knows they should not be around other dogs yet goes about her life without regard to others-animals and people alike. PLEASE Press Charges-she should never be allowed to own a large breed dog again. 

Hugs to you & Vicki & Jonah
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie

Hugs to both


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Becki, I have been thinking about all of you ever since I read the horrible ordeal Vicky had to endure and the tragic loss of Murphy. The woman should be brought to justice. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*How horrible! My thoughts and prayers are with you all! This woman should've known better!*


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Murphy 6/4/07 - 5/27/09*

Farewell Little Man


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:Cry:He's beautiful and you all look so happy.

RIP Little Murphy, you sweet boy. :angel:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So handsome. I'm in tears again. I'm glad you were able to bring joy to his short life. Time heals all wounds but I know it isn't easy. RIP Murphy you sweet boy.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How horrible! My condolences are with you, what a sad, sad day. Losing a furry companion that has grown so close to you is just awful, and the owners actions are simply unforgivable. I would go after her for sure, there are other dogs out there that need the protection from this vicious animal. 

My neighbors Doberman came after Marley the other day (luckily just fake-biting into him) and the owner kept saying, "don't worry, he'd never REALLY bite him, that's just his way of saying hello to a new dog friend". I was so panicked, I screamed at her so loud, and while relieved that nothing happened to him, I am still blown away how lightly the owners are taking these events. 

Sweet Murphy, rest in peace.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a senseless loss. I am in tears seeing beautiful, soulful, Murphy. I know that Shadow, Betzie were there to greet him and RLH over the rainbow bridge. My heart is aching for you and Vicky. Please hug Jonah extra for me tonight.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Ladies, I hear the news from Megan while driving home from my vacation. I am so horrified and sad! This is such a terrible thing to happen, and worse to have this woman try to lie or defend the dog. 
My heart goes out to you and little Jonah, who thankfully got away!!
God bless you Murphy - rest in peace

Laurie


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, the pictures make me feel sad all over again.
Murphy was handsome and regal looking.
I'm just so so sorry.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no, here come my tears again. Murphy was a precious, beautiful dog and I'm so sorry he was taken in such a tragic way. That woman's behavior is appalling. She is responsible for the death of your dog and the upcoming death of her own dog. What about the other dog? Did that one attack as well?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here I am crying all over again as I look at the photos of sweet, angelic little Murphy. The only solace in this is the image of him romping and playing endlessly with all the others who wait at the Rainbow Bridge for the time when their people will come to join them.

I wish I were a better person and could get past being furious at that woman who needs to be shaken. What on earth *was* she thinking. It reminds me of when the system allows a known predator to walk the streets, only to give in to the urge to harm once again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry to read of this tragic incidence.:hug: My heart goes out to you both. I am crying seeing the happy pictures of you both with Murphy. Murphy reminds me of my Quincy(only without Quincy's muzzle staining).....I am so very sorry. 

I do hope this woman is brought to justice for the actions of her dogs. 

I also hope you are able to feel relaxed around larger dogs in the future. I know it is hard. I was bit in the rear end by a big dog as a child of 6 (I was scared and ran away and he gave chase)...I have a tooth mark scar on my bum to this day.....it has taken working at the vet's office and really being forced into interacting with large breeds and watching a ton of Cesar Milan's shows to get me over some of the fear....almost 40 years later.

I am overwhelmed with happiness to read you found Jonah and was thrilled to read he had ran and gotten away. Still.....my heart is sad and full of the loss of your Murphy.:hug:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh sweet Murphy. Thank you for sharing the pictures. You all were so happy together. I haven't stopped thinking of you all and praying that with time, your pain will be less acute.

I hope that you do choose to pursue the owner of the Bull Mastiff legally. She should be held responsible for her dogs actions. 

I too was bit severly by a large dog who was known to me. I need hospital attention and his owners never did a thing to assist me or repay for any expenses. To this day I feel the fear rise up in me when I meet a new lab/shepard type dog. 

I pray that you too will heal from this tragedy in time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This story breaks my heart. I am crying over your lose, as well as little Murphy. May he rest in peace. I can't even image if that happened to me. Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you for sharing those beautiful pix of Murphy. Heart-breaking.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for pictures of Murphy... Remembering our loved ones is the best way to overcome our grief. 

Please keep us updated with your decision about the irresponsible owner.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm in tears after looking at his photos. He was such a beautiful boy! RIP Murphy - and find your friends at the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't get over it. I'm deeply saddened and angered by all of this. Geri said it so well a couple of posts ago and I can't add a thing, except to give my condolences for the loss of sweet, sweet Murphy. I hope Vicki recovers from the bruises and trauma soon, though I imagine it will be a struggle for a bit. I cried reading about how she and Jonah found each other again. Sooooooo bittersweet.

Becki, thank you for keeping us posted. (((((hugs))))) to you both and much love to little Jonah.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My sincere condolences for the loss of Murphy.
So very sad...


----------



## Becky (Dec 19, 2008)

*About Jonah...*

Vicki and Becky,
I am new to the Havanese world, having recently purchased my first and beloved Dolly, but have been breeding German Shepherd Dogs for the past 10+ years. I am heartbroken about your loss of Murphy and the trauma that you and Jonah have gone through. There are a bazillion different reasons that these dogs may have gone after you - none of them good ones and the fact that their owner was not in control of them makes it so much worse! One obvious reason and a situation I work with is that these big dogs look at our little ones as prey. I keep a constant vigil on mine so that everyone plays nicely. Dolly has learned to hold her own with the big ones and they have accepted her into their pack, but that doesn't mean I'm going to get lax about watching.

I am a little surprised that this woman walked 2 at the same time. I haven't been able to do that with my GSD's - they tend to "protect" the other even when there is no obvious threat, except the mere presence of another dog. It was, IMHO, irresponsible on the part of the owner, particularly since she had already been given a clue to her boy's temperament. I would press charges. My "nightmare of a puppy owner" isn't a nightmare because he doesn't care for the dog. He's a nightmare because he doesn't train and socialize the dog. It's a responsibility that all dog owners should take seriously - big and little, again IMHO.

But what about Jonah? I understand he's only about 10 months old. If he was 4-8 mo old, you'd probably be facing some lifelong problems. I have a bitch who was terrorized by some little boys at 4mo and to this day, doesn't trust strangers. I've managed to work with her so she can be examined by a judge but would never allow a child to approach her. Sigh....

However, since Jonah is older, my hope is that he can overcome any trauma he may have suffered. I would encourage you to enroll him in a class of some kind that has all sizes of dogs in it. He doesn't have to be their best friend, but he should be able to hold his own and walk among them without fear. It may take a little time and patience, but will be well worth the effort for his well being and state of mind in the future. It won't be half bad for you both either.

Dolly and I said a prayer for Murphy. Best wishes to your family!

Becky


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I am horrified to hear about this; all my sympathies to Becki and Vicki. I cannot imagine how heartbroken they are.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I think of you everyday and now I am so super cautious when walking the girls it has taken all the fun out of it. If I see a large breed approaching I move over on the grass or take one of the side paths. Thank you for reminding us to keep our guard up at all times.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Update*

Hello everyone, and thank you for your kind words and prayers. It has now been one week since the attack, so I wanted to give you an update.

Vicky is healing physically, but has awakened with nightmares, I am a little concerned about post traumatic stress. I didn't realize that she got both dogs up, but that the mastiff pulled Murphy from her arms. This really was an attack on all three of them.

Jonah is a quiet but eating and playing a little at home. I think he is trying to adjust to the role of being the little man of the house. Thanks to Kathy's wise advice, we have been taking him out on leash to a safe place for short periods at least once a day. He is anxious and shies away expecially when big dogs are in sight, and so I am concerned.

We have a trainer who I have been working with since we got Murph 2 years ago. Jonah was advancing nicely in class too. I have talked with her and she is advising that I take Jonah to the newest puppy classes starting this Saturday. She will just have me hold him and give treats and watch in order to start socializing him again. He is familar with the place and with the trainer, so we will see how he does.

We will be proceeding with charges against the owner of the mastiffs. As far as we know she has not voluntarily euthanised the dog, and we can't stand by and let anyone else get hurt.

Please everyone, don't let down your guard. Vicky does not think the whole event lasted more than 10 seconds.

PS There might be a fluffy little light at the end of this tunnel, but I will save that for the next report


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It gets worse and worse. To think she was able to lift both of them out of harm's way only to have Murphy snatched away by that killer dog is more horrifying yet. I'm glad you're pursuing the mastiff's owner. She must be brought to task. It would be unconscionable to have this happen yet again to some other innocent dog or person. My prayers continue to be with you all and I'm sure Murphy is smiling at you all as you try to find your way back from this nightmare.

I look forward to your fluffy update.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for keeping us posted, Our thoughts are with you, Vicky & Jonah.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss and your tragedy. You have brought light to a situation some of us may have taken so lightly. We have continued our walks, but with eyes wide open and trusting very little. Tonight while walking, we picked up both dogs while a lab trotted on by us. Like Sandi said, it takes the fun out of it but it beats the alternative.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry, I am just playing catch up and thanks for sharing pictures. I think the pic of the kayak is my favorite as he looks so wise yet so excited at the same time. I really hope you all can find ways to heal slowly and overcome the trauma. I think it is great you are so proactive with getting him back out too and it sounds like your trainer is wonderful. I also think proceeding with charges is best in this case where the owner has not acted in the best interest of the dog. It is so unfortunate, she can't see past her selfishness of her relationship with the dog.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have no words to explain how I feel except that I cannot even come close to understand the terror and horror you live daily with this unforgivable nightmare. God bless Murphy and introduce him to all of his brothers and sisters at Rainbow Bridge. As far as the woman goes.... I cannot understand how she can live knowing what SHE has caused and still have the gull to take him to another innocent neighborhood and put them at risk. There should be warrants to hunt and find such horrible beast. I'm sorry I am rambling here ....I just cannot imagine the pain you are feeling over such a needless tragedy.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Every time I come to this thread I just cry. I hope Vicky will get some counsel. She shouldn't let the PTSD go untreated. I hope this woman gets both dogs removed from her care. There should be a test!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Becki and Vicky, I am glad you are pressing charges and I hope they take action sooner then later. Knowing now that Vicky had the dogs in her arms and that **** dog still kept coming makes me soooooooooo angry!!! Like Geri said, it just gets worse and worse and this woman could have prevented all of this if action had been taken sooner.

Taking him to puppy classes again is great. Your trainer is wise and I agree 100%, he needs to learn that not all big dogs are evil.

Hang in there and know you don't stand alone, we all care!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am still in disbelief that this dog is still out there, not even in "custody" after killing another dog and attacking a human. 

A while back I heard on a radio show that legally the "value" of a dog was basically the purchase price, but that some courts were trying to change that. Now I am 100% sure that money is the last thing on your mind, but you should go after her for as many $$ as possible, too...even if you donate anything you get...unfortunately some people start listening and changing behaviors only after their wallet gets hit big. 

I am glad you are working with Jonah and keeping my fingers crossed that he can regain some confidence around other dogs again in a reasonable amount of time. 

Keeps us updated on the fluffy news 

Hugs from Snohomish,

Alexa


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for the update Becki. All of you are in my thoughts. Taking Jonah back to puppy class just to watch is a great idea. He'll be very safe but around other dogs.
I agree that you should definitely press charges. This woman needs to be taught that she cannot continue to keep dogs she cannot control. 
I like your last sentence about a fluffy....... 

Hugs


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My heart just breaks every time I read this - and makes me so furious at the same time!! When I told my husband he said "I HOPE THEY SUE THEIR A**ES OFF!!" hE WAS so MAD. 
Vicky - I hope that you are able to heal mentally from this as it is such a horrible experience. 
God bless you guys for aggressivly keeping Johah's interests up front and dealing with them. 

Cant wait to hear the "fluffy" news!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thinking of all of you today. I still remember how awful it was to watch and I even now, at times, think "what if". I'm glad you are bringing charges and pray this dog will never be able to hurt anyone again. Give Jonah a hug from us.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor little Jonah, really hope taking him to the classes will help him. I don't blame him for being scared! 

I'm happy to hear you're going after the dog owner, she's so irresponsible! I couldn't live with myself knowing my dog hurt another dog or a person.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been gone and just read this sad and angering story. Becki and Vicky, I am so sorry for your loss of Murphy. I know you will miss him so much . . . this makes me nauseated thinking what everyone went through. Kathy, thank you for sharing this, and I am sorry about Jonah being traumatized as well, but so glad he is OK. I pray that everyone will heal with time. Hugs to you all.

I hope the media gets a hold of this story to reinforce to other irresponsible owners out there that they better wake up. My DH and I were talking last night about the time he was bitten by a coworker's dog that we found out later had bitten two other people. The dog then turned on the OWNER!! Thank goodness the dog was put down, but now, they have another that I understand has bitten, so you know what I am thinking now . . . I don't want to say it, but I have to wonder about abuse. And these people seem to be in la-la land when it comes to dogs . . . so sad. There are lots of horror stories out there about people and animals . . . so sorry it had to be one of ours.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This just makes me so sad every time I think about it. I am happy everyone is moving in the right directions to bring things together again. Your trainer sounds wonderful and so caring to help little Jonah learn not to fear the big dogs. Hugs to you all.

Now about that little fur sentance.... would you like to share some thing with us?


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Another update.*

We have learned from Animal Control that the Mastiff that killed Murphy was put down yesterday 6/6 (we also learned that he had been un-neutered). While this is good news for the safety of the community I feel sad and angry that now two dogs have died because of the ignorance of this woman. If she had take action at the first signs of aggression, maybe he could have been corrected or placed in the care of someone who could handle him. But maybe he would have killed anyway, I don't have enough knowledge about dogs to comment on the what-ifs.

Vicky is doing OK. No more nightmares, but she is anxious around jumpy dogs, even those known to us. We have spoken to two lawyer friends and both think we have a strong case. Now that the dog has been put down, it changes things a little bit, but we are still leaning toward pressing charges for damages. We hope to talk to a lawyer this week to see what our options are and what it would take to proceed.

Jonah did very well at puppy class! The trainer and I were really pleased. I am now wondering if his anxiety on the leash is more related to the night he was lost, than the attack of the big dog. I will continue taking him on outdoor walks myself everyday, as I think he may be picking up some of Vicky's anxiety too. We visited friends this weekend who were Murphys favorite aunties, they are grieving too. But Jonah and their Molly played and played and played, which was helpful for all of us and makes me think Jonah is going to be OK.

Thanks for your continuing support. The kindness and caring on this forum has been my greatest comfort.

Take good care of all your sweet Havs and other loved ones.

We miss you Murph.

Becki


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you for your update, Becki . It's a relief to know that dog can no longer harm anyone. And, yes, it's unfortunate in that the owner is such a moron. Best of luck with your lawsuit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Becki- I think the dog being put down was probably best in this case but completely agree about what could have happened if the woman was honest with herself about the dog  I think proceeding with the lawsuit may be a good idea as this woman might need something like that to really make her think or even better make her not be a dog owner. I know quite a few people with that breed and similar breeds and they would never even walk two dogs at the same time. That is just one of the rules when you have a powerful breed and one with prey drive. An owner I specifically know of always has her dog on a prong collar while out with other dogs. Cause she knows if push came to shove, she wouldn't win.

When I was a little girl (age 6) I was bit by a family friend's poodle right under my eye. To this day, I still have a bit of apprehension of those tiny jumpy nippy poodles. So I would imagine she may always have a bit of apprehension and our dogs can feel it before we even realize we are doing something. I always try to think of the Cesear training where he says to think of someone powerful and act like that person at that instance. I think it works two fold-giving you a sense of less fear and giving you something to concentrate on.

I am glad Jonah was able to do some RLH and I am sure Murphy is looking down watching over his baby brother.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates Becki. I'm so glad to hear Jonah is able to play and did well in puppy class. I hope Vicky is able to work through her (very justifiable) fears. 

When I took Cody to see the orthopedic surgeon last week there was a woman there. She had been out walking her 3 Yorkies at 6 that morning. She saw a man open the door to his house and let out his pitbull. She scooped up all 3 of her dogs, but like Vicky - the pitbull attacked her from behind - the pitbull pulled one of the Yorkies out of her arms, then knocked her down and grabbed a 2nd Yorkie. The woman was bruised, one Yorkie was fine, one required surgery and they couldn't save the 3rd. 

I of course thought of Vicky, Murphy & Jonah immediately and it made me sad, angry and outraged all at the same time. I'm glad you are pursuing this legally. 

I hope everyone's wounds heal over with time.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for updating us. Glad to see Jonah did well at class and was able to get in a little play time w/a friend.

I'm sorry to read of Vicky's emotional state, but I wouldn't have expected anything less. If it doesn't resolve in a reasonable amount of time perhaps it would be wise to search out a therapist in your area who is trained in EMDR a treatment that has been proven to be extremely effective for Acute Stress Disorder and PTSD.

Hugs to you both and belly rubs for Jonah


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I find myself profoundly saddened by the news of the mastiff's death. Though I was really angry/upset about the incident, ultimately I don't blame the dog, but the owner for her inability to "get" her responsibility in training the dog from the start or understanding it was beyond her ability to handle and giving him up before this happened. 

The news about Jonah is good and must bring a glimmer of joy into your lives. I hope time brings you all some peace.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill, that is a heartbreaking story, and it angers me so much that this keeps happening to dogs we know. I'm sure that most of us know someone that have had their dog attacked by another (I have a friend who's Llaso was almost killed by the pitbull next door). I think that the only way people should be able to own those type of more dangerous breeds is to be required to go through extensive training with the dogs. It seems like there are just too many irresponsible owners that own these powerful breeds but don't ever feel the need to train them. I have stopped allowing my children to take Marble out, because I feel that it will endanger them and Marble. 

Thanks for the updates Becki. I'm so glad to hear Jonah was able to play with another dog and did well in puppy class. I'm glad Vicky is feeling a little better. It is just so sad, and I keep thinking about what all of you have been through. :hug:
Gina


----------



## tyra310 (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh My that's so sad.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I read through this entire thread and the whole situation is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for your loss of Murphy. I just know he's watching over all of you from the Bridge and looking out for little Jonah.

I also feel sorry for the Bullmastiff. He paid with his life for his owner's ignorance, as did sweet little Murphy. The woman should definitely be held accountable for the damage/pain her dog caused as it was a direct result of her disregard for public safety.

It's a good thing you're talking to a lawyer. I know it doesn't ease the pain...but maybe this will prevent her from causing damage and trauma to someone else - or at least you might save the remaining dog's life. She needs to face real consequences for her actions, or lack thereof.

Sadly, she creates yet another bad image for a breed that is already tainted by irresponsible and ignorant owners. I have a friend who has always owned Bullmastiffs and they are typically a sweet, gentle and loving breed. Through the years her dogs were loyal, reliable guardians and playmates of her children when they were growing up. They were also very sweet with visitors, once introduced. It's so sad to hear of one that behaved in such a vicious manner, without provocation. Unfortunately, early socialization and training is up to the OWNER, not the dog! 

It's sad all around. Thank goodness Vicky and Jonah are recovering. I'm especially glad that he's safe and sound at home! Please give a huge hug to Jonah from me and Pepper. I hope he's a perky, happy, carefree Hav again in no time.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Becki thank you for the update. I think you should press charges for damages. Vicky should seek a therapist that specializes in PTSD, and EMDR does work quickly for that. A pity you can't make this woman attend some sort of responsible pet owner class as well collect damages. I hope Vicky and Jonah will come through this. So sad that two dogs paid for this womans stupity.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((hugs))) to all involved and speedy healing.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Two Happy Updates*

While we still continue to mourn the loss of our Murph, healing things are happening in our life too, so I wanted to share.

It may be premature to discuss this, as we have not taken any action or contacted anyone yet. But we have good friends who are animal activists. One is a lawyer and judge who has told our story to others professionals who feel we may have a case that could change law! They are referring us to an attorney who does that, and our spirits are soaring to think that Murphy's loss could result in real change to protect others. Wouldn't it be something to someday have people and pets protected by Murphy's Law.

Now for the most exciting news of all! In an act of incredible kindness and friendship, Kathy is helping us put our family back together by offering us another beautiful Bellatak boy. He is Ronnie from the Presidential Litter and we are beside ourselves with joy and gratitude. We are busy re-puppy- proofing the house, and as I told Kathy 'I'm too excited to sleep!'. I will pick him up tomorrow and bring him to his forever home with his Uncle Jonah 

I am not sure if it is best to change my avitar and/or start new threads about the legal case and/or our boys, or if it is better to continue this thread. But I will figure it out and be posting to keep you updated.

Thanks to all of you for pouring out your own stories and for all the words of kindness and caring as we say farewell to Murphy. Your personal experiences, advice and support have been a steadying force.

Becki


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I am so glad for you and the new little addition to your family. What a wonderful friend you have to give you a gift like this. And I am very excited that your horrible case and Murphy's terrible death might be able to change laws to protect others from the same pain and grief.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh what wonder news!! Murphy's law!! Wouldn't that be nice to make something positive out of this very sad ordeal.
My best to you both and send us pictures of the "family" when Ronnie arrives.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Becki, I'm so pleased to hear this happy news of a new puppy and a possible new law!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It would be wonderful to have Murphy's Law come out of all this misery. If others could be spared in the future in his name, it would be a fitting tribute to his life on this planet.

I'm excited for you both and for Jonah that a new little loving heart will be joining your family. Give little Ronnie an extra kiss and a hug from me and the boys.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Murphy's Law?! You bet, that seems so appropriate in so many ways. If it can be done, I KNOW the two of you will make sure it gets done!!! Like Vicky said to me, "it is a fight she is ready for"

Ronnie is cleaned and ready for his adventure. See ya tomorrow!

PS - I will be the dirty lady with the dog stroller as we are helping our son move tomorrow!!! YUK!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I was just catching up on your story, and it does get sadder and sadder. But, then happier! I am so sorry about all you have been through. I hope your new addition will help to heal your heart. I have always found that a new pet certainly can never take the place of an old one, but the distraction and new love can certainly help to heal a broken heart. Can't wait to see pictures of your new baby. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Out of great sorrow comes such great happiness. I am still so saddened when I see Murphy's beautiful face but I am so happy that something positive may come from his passing. Murphy's Law. How perfect.

Kathy I could hug you. I just went back and looked at Ronnie's picture. He is perfect.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I have read this whole thread. I am sorry for your loss. I do think increasing awareness and having laws in place would be such a great thing. I hope you get your new puppy.

Just last week my friends 35 lb minature Australian shepard was bitten in the head by an angry lab (I didn't know that they ever got angry!). It pierced her skull and a sinus. She had surgery and seems to be recovering well. I am much more conscious of safety while walking Nala.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How wonderful to think Murphy will not have died in vain. I hope you can get Murphy's law passed. Then hopefully other states will follow. Unless maybe you can get as a national law! 

Congrats on Ronnie.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Becki and Vicky,

I'm so hopeful that something so good, that could help so many, may come out of such a tragedy. Murphy's Law, that sounds like something we could all get behind.

Bless you Kathy! You are such a gift to the Havanese community.

I agree with the therapy suggestions. I've had EMDR therapy and it helped.

Waiting for pictures of little Ronnie tomorrow!

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Redorr said:


> This makes me so ANGRY! What is it with the owners of these breeds? I don't know of a single Pit or mastiff owner who thinks their dog is a potential danger to people or other animals. Just last week one of the Pittsburgh Steeler's pit attacked and nearly killed his 2 year old son. Why would anyone have a pit bull and a child in the same vicinity??? QUOTE]
> 
> This is all so sad and to know she lied about her dog makes it even worse. I'd go after that woman as far as the law would allow me to but nothing can bring your sweet baby back.  Maybe saving another dog will help you to heal.
> We live in pit bull city and were in Petsmart. There was a couple with 2 pits and small children. They kept the kids away from the pits in the store and the people were actually being pulled around by the dogs and had no control. They said they had no control over the pits and they were aggressive. We asked how they could have children around them and they said they just keep them apart. How can a parent take a risk like that?
> ...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Murphy's Mom said:


> While we still continue to mourn the loss of our Murph, healing things are happening in our life too, so I wanted to share.
> 
> It may be premature to discuss this, as we have not taken any action or contacted anyone yet. But we have good friends who are animal activists. One is a lawyer and judge who has told our story to others professionals who feel we may have a case that could change law! They are referring us to an attorney who does that, and our spirits are soaring to think that Murphy's loss could result in real change to protect others. Wouldn't it be something to someday have people and pets protected by Murphy's Law.
> 
> ...


Becki,
I am so sorry for your lost of Murphy, so very very sorry.

I have not been able to post in this thread, it has been that upsetting for me. Now there is some good news, I am so glad for you and Vicki.

I would love a Murphy's Law to support us small dog owners....if we can help let us know.

I am so glad Kathy is helping with your healing....these breeders on this forum are just too good to be true:angel:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Becki and Vicky

My heart goes out to the both of you and sweet little Jonah. This is a nightmare I that I think about every time I walk Lilly. If I can help with the new law issue let me know. It would benifit so many of us across America. 

As for the breeders on the forum the are THE BEST. One day I hope to be approved for another little furball. 

Katrina and lilly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Becki and Vicki, I can feel your excitement that perhaps this tragedy will not be in vain. If there is anything we can do to help you with getting Murphy's Law on the books, signing or forwarding petitions-- you just have to let us know. I feel that a law like this would not only protect just small dog owners-- but everyone---including the big dogs that have never been appropriately trained and end up having to be put down. You have to take a test and be re-tested to drive a car...but not to own a 165 lb powerful dog. 

It is generosity like Kathy's that make me proud to know her even if it is only virtually and be a part of this forum! I know Ronnie will never replace Murphy, but training a puppy will certainly help you heal and it will be just wonderful for Jonah. 

I vote for a new a thread when Ronnie comes home...this thread, and Murphy's memory will live on through your updates on your progess with Murphy's law....But little Jonah and Ronnie (are you keeping the name?) deserve a thread of their very own where you can share all of the Joy. 

Hugs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How wonderful for you all to have little Ronnie coming to live with you. Kathy-you're just lovely.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't say it any better than Missy has. She took the words right out of my mouth.  

I'm very happy for you both and can't wait to hear more news about the legal process and about little Ronnie joining you.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I live in Lincoln NE. In Omaha, which is about 55 miles down the interstate, they have a law concerning pitbulls.

I understand breed specific laws are very touchy, but I think they did a really good job on this one. Omaha was having a horrible time with Pit attacks and when the movement started for the legislation, I was really surprised at how little opposition there was.
The thing I think is really neat about it is, you can become a "Breed Ambassador" by passing a test similar to a canine good citizen, but some tougher I would say, to get out of doing all that is required under the law, such as having to wear a basket muzzle.

This gives everyone the chance to go for training with their dog that is specific to being social. The city offers the classes to anyone that wants to take them. It lets owners bond with their dogs and take some pride in the accomplishment of becoming certified.

Of course not everyone is going to take this option, so then they have to comply with the restrictions of the law, but at least then you know as a neighbor, or whatever, a little bit more what to expect from the dog.
I, personally, didn't find any of the "rules" out of line, especially compared to how many lives have been lost and damaged in the past couple of years. A couple that come to mind are that children under 19 can't walk a dog. Yes, I must be getting old, I don't have a problem with that at all. If you want someone younger to walk the dog...get certified. You have to have a fence that meets a specific requirement...I believe 6 feet, nothing odd. I personally saw our neighbors Pit, who was out of it's 6 foot fence, chase one neighbor into the bed of his truck before jumping back IN TO his yard over his 4 foot gate. Then when the owners came home they swore their dog would never do that. Actually, it was much uglier, but I'll save that for another thread.

:focus: Please DO let us know if there is anything we can do to help with this cause. We all want the same thing.
Safety for our dogs, our families, ourselves, without innocent dogs suffering because of ignorance.

Beverly


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I just caught this thread. I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Murphy. I hope there will be a Murphy's Law!

I wish your family the best with recovering from this horrible episode.

Congratulations on your new addition. I know he won't replace Murhpy but at least he will give you lots of love and joy!

Marie


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes do let us know if there is anything we can to do help Murphy's law pass. Petitions whatever.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I live in Lincoln NE. In Omaha, which is about 55 miles down the interstate, they have a law concerning pitbulls.
> 
> I understand breed specific laws are very touchy, but I think they did a really good job on this one. Omaha was having a horrible time with Pit attacks and when the movement started for the legislation, I was really surprised at how little opposition there was.
> The thing I think is really neat about it is, you can become a "Breed Ambassador" by passing a test similar to a canine good citizen, but some tougher I would say, to get out of doing all that is required under the law, such as *having to wear a basket muzzle*.
> ...


*As far as I am concerned they ALL should have to wear a basket muzzle!!* 
Comet was attacked today by one that broke away for the owner in a local shopping center. We were just walking out of the store! Comet did nothing to provoke that dog


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Sally, OMG I can't believe the number of attacks that are turning up just on our forum. I hope you and Comet are OK. Beverly, thanks for the great information about the program in Omaha. It is nice to hear there is something out there that makes sense. And thanks to everyone for the offers to help with petitions etc. I will let you know if/when we get to that point. 
I will probably try to keep this thread open, for updates if we are able to progress with the case. Now off to try making a new avitar and getting you guys some pictures of our sweet new baby boy Ronnie (aka ...???....):wink:

Becki


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am so glad to hear you are finding the good in Murphy's loss to make a difference. Thank you for doing this.

The ignorance of people that have these enormous creatures is unbelievable. I have several clueless neighbors and have had some near misses with Winston. We have to avoid certain streets and houses now because of their failure as owners. And the laws here in Indiana are in their favor.

So I appreciate what you are doing.

Looking forward to seeing a post about the new puppy! Continued healing for Vicky and Jonah.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

In our city, it was just in the news that pitbulls and pitbull mixes make up 30% of the dog population in the shelters, even though they are a much smaller percentage of the overall dog population. The shelters are taking in something like 12000 pitbulls every year, just in this area. Most of those end up getting euthanized because no one will adopt them and they don't do well in a shelter situation. Pretty sad. I have no love for pitbulls or similar breeds, but it's the dogs that suffer the most I think. I wish people would think before they get a dog, and be responsible once they have one.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Becki and Vicky, I am wondering if you have any updates on your case. Also wondering how the new little Neezer is doing?


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thank you for asking*

I wasn't sure how long people can endure sad threads. We miss Murphy every day. I am in the stage where I forget for awhile then am unexpectedly overcome with emotion triggered by some little thing. For example, after having him for nearly two years, almost everyone of my computer passwords at work and at home are some derivative of his name or his and Jonah's combined. So just when I get busy working, wham-tears.

Update on the case. I had a long conversation with a wonderful lawyer here in Washington who specializes only in animal law (www.animal-lawyer.com). He feels we definitely have a case with a strong chance of a favorable outcome. He also feels the it could set precedent that could possibly change law. However, he explained at great length that animal law is vague, and open to wide interpretation, so there cannot be any guarantees of a favorable outcome. For that reason, he is unable to take any cases on a contingency basis, and quite franky we cannot afford his fees at this time.

In addition, the trauma is still fairly raw and upsetting for Vicky, so she does not wish to spend these fleeting months of Northwest summer reliving the detail of the attack.

We plan to re-evaluate finance and our feelings in the fall, we have some time before we would have to take action.

Someone also recently mentioned an organization or service called pre-paid legal. I haven't researched it yet, does anyone know anything about that?

SO: Onward to the happiness. Jonah is coming along well, I have been doing some extra work to help him with his anxiety when he is on leash. He is loving and sweet (and handsome) as always and it is fun to watch him evolve into big brother. He is our miracle dog for finding Vicky after being lost in the city, and they are forever bonded.

And finally RILEY. OMG, this little guy keeps us in stitches! He is pure puppy, doing the goofiest and rowdiest things, we just sit and laugh. Then he is the most affectionate little guy when we all settle down. He brings to us all things that are good in this world; innocence, energy, kisses, and unconditinoal love.

I will update the Jonah and Riley thread soon with some pictures soon.

Thanks again for asking. 
Becki


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update Becki. You and Vicky continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Becki, thanks for the update. Tell Riley (Ronnie) his sister Gabby (Jackie) sends him ear lickies and nibbles. There are even some extra ones for Johan!
Carole


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Becky, thanks for the update...you know you can find support for whatever you decide to do here.

When I have lost one of my pets, I will have those sad periods that come about for years after when something reminds me of them.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Becky, thanks for the update...you know you can find support for whatever you decide to do here.
> 
> When I have lost one of my pets, I will have those sad periods that come about for years after when something reminds me of them.


Becky so glad you came back to update. For me, there is no time limit on grieving for your loss.

Lynn you are so right about the waves of sadness. Yesterday, I was driving down the road where I finally called Domino's breeder to tell her that he had died. I was engulfed in the great sadness of his loss. I miss my goofy guy.

Becky Riley and Jonah sound delightful. The joy they are bringing into your lives is wonderful.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Becki and Vicky - :grouphug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Becki, thanks for the update. You all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's so nice to hear from you again, Becki! There are reminders all over our homes and in our lives of these guys that loved us unconditionally and who brought so much joy to our familes. I get overwhelmed just thinking about losing one..... (((((hugs))))) to you both!

I am happy to hear that Jonah and little Riley are doing so well. I hope things work out for you, that you can pursue this case. Wishing only the best for you all.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

BeverlyA said:


> I live in Lincoln NE. In Omaha, which is about 55 miles down the interstate, they have a law concerning pitbulls.
> Beverly


First I want to say I am SO sorry for your loss of Murphy. My blood is boiling as I'm reading this thread. I used to live in Grand Island NE, which is a couple hours west of Beverly. We lived near pit bulls that jumped the fence and attempted to attack us several times. By the time the humane society got there, they were back in their fences. We couldn't even let our little boy play in our yard for fear he would be mauled. Several people have taken this problem to the city council to no avail. We ended up moving out of Grand Island, mainly for this reason. We were to the point where we were going to take the law into our own hands before one of these dogs attacked us or our child. It's the PEOPLE that can't handle/train these breeds and they need to be held accountable, in addition to the dog being put down so they can no longer attack. Sounds like Omaha is on the right track.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, I just read through this whole thread and I am just so angry and sad that this whole tragedy happened to you all. I can't even imagine the horror. A few months ago, we were coming back from a car trip and let Sami out of the car to go in the house. There were some people down the street a couple of houses that had a pitbull puppy, not on a leash. The dog came running up to Sami and the owners were yelling for it and it didn't even listen. Luckily, the dog didn't do anything to Sami, just scared her (and us!) but it really angered me that they didn't have any control over a dog like that and what will happen when it gets older? So, now I am really cautious when we encounter big dogs on our walks.

I also have to add a story about a dog we owned because when people say that it isn't the pet's fault, but the owner's, I have to relate this. When I was a kid, we got an 8 week old cockapoo that we named Nick. Right from the start, he showed signs of aggression, though we didn't recognize it at the time. He was the sweetest dog until you did something that he didn't like and then he would turn into an attack dog, viscious and snarling. One time I was in the bathroom and Nick came in with me. He was playing with a little marble. Well, there was a gap under the bathroom door and I kicked the marble so it would go under the door. Nick didn't like that one bit and jumped up and latched onto my arm. I thought he was going to kill me! Snapping and growling... And this was a 25 lb cockapoo! My mother wanted to get rid of him but we wouldn't let her, we loved him because most of the time, he was sweet and liked to play. You couldn't even yell at him or discipline him because he would show his teeth. Mom finally gave Nick to a NY State Trooper after we were grown and out of the house. We never did hear what became of him. I tell people this because a lot of times, people think that the owners have trained dogs to attack and I know, that is not always the case. I think certain breeds, especially, must have this rage trigger in them and who knows when it will be set off. My sister had a cocker spaniel that she had to have put down because he acted the same way and bit her son one day. She couldn't chance it happening again or to someone else. 

I hope Murphy's Law gets passed. Down here in FL, it is illegal to own a pitbull in Miami-Dade County, but not Broward, where I live. I don't know why people take the risk of owning these dogs because it can happen with the sweetest dog. Now, looking back, we should have never kept Nick and we are very lucky that he never attacked anyone else.

I hope that your pain will ease a little each day. Sounds like Jonah and Riley are the little rays of sunshine that you need!


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

*Calendar Thank You*

Hello all, 
This is a long overdue thank you to the kind and thougtful people who placed the memorial picture of Murphy on the back of the calendar. I procrastinated, and was one of the last people to order a calendar. Because it was a busy time, I didn't open the package until Christmas day. I had no idea, and was caught completely off guard to see his sweet face. Needless to say it was a cry of epic proportions, but a good and healing cry. So thank you, whoever you are. It meant so much to have our little guy remembered. 
Hugs, 
Becki


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Becki, we need an update on Jonah and Riley! Any movement on Murphy's Law.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A Murphy Quilt*

I hope one of our wonderful quilters makes a Murphy's quilt...to educate others and honor him and his life. I am so sorry to hear of his loss. This is a terrible tragedy and it affects all of us who care about you and love you as a fellow havanese sister.

What do we do folks? We have small dogs that hop like sheep and look like prey to these crazier untrained and unleashed dogs. When Riki was attacked as a puppy, I got countless private emails from others who had experienced the same things. Usually dogs unleashed in their front yards...and many people tell me they don't walk their dogs anymore...and this is just WRONG!

When I read of these poor babies torn from her arms, I had a flashback of the too crazy loose pitbulls. I turned my back and tried to jump into a fenced yard...and I am lucky...something distracted these characters. I called animal control and never followed up...but there are many stories like this. Dogs tied up in backyards or fenced and out of control, waiting for an opportunity to go nuts given a chance...

Some people tell me they carry pepper spray, but how do you get that out when you have your sweet ones on a leash?

I'm just so saddened by these posts...and hope that all of you are able to heal from this terrible tragedy. Bless you all.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Missy, I can't wait to update everyone on my beautiful sweet Jonah and Riley. I will do it on a different thread, as soon as I figure out why I cannot upload photos to this site. But they are the light of our life and are thriving. 

Regarding Murphy's Law. I gave Vicky until the fall to decide if we could pursue the owner of the Mastiff. The animal lawyer had said we have a very strong case, but could not predict the outcome since animal law is so vague (thats the whole problem). But even now Vicky is unable or unwilling to relive that time in order to go after the owner, and I can't do it without her. I see the owner in the neighborhood sometimes, walking her remaining Mastiff. It is difficult. 

Rikkidaisy, we have given alot of thought to how to protect our boys, and certainly I am not talented enough to pull, aim and spray in time to fend off an attacking dog. We are comfortable with the solution we found. It is a baseball bat used for little kids T-ball. It is short but nicely weighted. We don't walk the dogs in the neighborhood without it. 

Becki


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ I am so so sorry about your little man. I can't imagine how awful this must be, even over six months later. I am so passionate about laws like this, I cannot WAIT until I have that J.D. in my hands in a few years so I can professionally fight for the rights of the innocent little ones that get attacked all the time!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh no  That is so sad! So sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Baryl's Buddy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry about that. Murphy R.I.P.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Murphy's Mom said:


> Missy, I can't wait to update everyone on my beautiful sweet Jonah and Riley. I will do it on a different thread, as soon as I figure out why I cannot upload photos to this site. But they are the light of our life and are thriving.
> 
> Regarding Murphy's Law. I gave Vicky until the fall to decide if we could pursue the owner of the Mastiff. The animal lawyer had said we have a very strong case, but could not predict the outcome since animal law is so vague (thats the whole problem). But even now Vicky is unable or unwilling to relive that time in order to go after the owner, and I can't do it without her. I see the owner in the neighborhood sometimes, walking her remaining Mastiff. It is difficult.
> 
> ...


I can definitely see the need for the bat. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

